
Update on Creative Commons Licenses and “In Memoriam” Accounts - sp332
https://blog.flickr.net/en/2019/03/08/update-on-creative-commons-licenses-and-in-memoriam-accounts
======
milsorgen
What's a good alternative to Flickr? Doesn't have to be free.

I use 500px but that's for my better shots, I liked having a place to put just
about anything worth editing in LR and PS. I don't think the value is there
for the price they want.

